# Rotator Cuff, Impingement, Subscapularis Tendonitis



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Had a much worse form-Doc thought I would need full RC repair (Open shoulder surgery). I made the mistake of shooting a year with pain-went from shooting a 634 72 arrow 70M to not being able to break 1000 at our state a year after I was close to a 1200. Got it scoped and repaired by the surgeon and it turned out it was bone spurs and impingement. blood caused the MRI to look like I had a blown RC. 12 weeks of therapy-rubber bands weights, electro-stimulation etc. Shoot OK now never got my full confidence back and I am shooting 44 pounds not 51 

dont shoot hurt-I really screwed up my progress. One top coach figured I was capable of a 1300 5 years ago-don't think that's gonna happen now


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

*Never ignore pain!*

I'm not talking about fatigue, sore muscles or a "charley horse", I mean pain!

We don't really understand why, yet, but the shoulder is the one joint in the body that will freeze up faster than any other. If you have pain in your shoulder (typically manifesting itself suddenly through particular movements, as you described, Jason, though in each individual, which movements are painful will differ), and you continue to use the shoulder, disregarding the pain, your range of motion will quickly and radically decrease. You usually have no pain when your arm is hanging at your side or raised fully above your head. The so called painful arc is approximately between 45° and 135° of elevation, or during outward rotation.

This kind of pain is caused by injury, leading to swelling and inflammation, which puts pressure on the tendons, squeezing them until they also become inflamed.

It is a vicious circle which can only be broken through rest, anti-inflammatory pain medication, ice, and physical therapy. This is a process that lasts weeks or months, and being impatient will cause it to come back with a vengence!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I've been dealing with this since 2005. It comes and goes sometimes but I usually need to take about a month off for it to start feeling better. I did the same thing. I thought if I could shoot a couple rounds a day instead of a few rounds a week that I'd be so much better. I have backed down the weight and just learned how much shooting is enough. I've talked to some people that had surgury and most haven't been the same. THey usually say the day to day life is better but archery hasn't worked as well for them. Alot of the IBO crossbow shooters are ex shoulder surgery people. I have chose to live with the pain instead of chancing the surgery. Be careful how you sleep also. I think that hurts me worse then shooting sometimes.


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for the input everyone. I'm actually feeling some slight improvement in the range of motion before pain hits now. The exercises must be working. I'm going to keep it up and won't pick up my bow until my shoulders, neck and upper back are stronger than they ever have been.

I am fortunate to have found a physical therapist that is very good and took the time necessary to pinpoint my exact problem and prescribe the right therapy for it.


----------



## JLorenti (Mar 17, 2004)

*J ad rotator cuff surgery.....*

its not fun let me tell you .....for me i had six weeks of healing and then a month for range of motion then a month of strengthening....then it was not completely right for six months...but now im fine in that shoulder but I have the other one to do a full rotator cuff surgery on....full rotator cuff is a long road to recovery but after its done and your recovered it should be much much better and zero pain...

Good Luck 
Joe Lorenti


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Severe shoulder pain in September 08
4 months physical therapy with zero relief
Torn bicep tendon and labrum determined in December 08
Repair surgery January 09
Physical therapy Jan-April 09
Adhesive capsulitis ("frozen shoulder") surgery April 09
Physical therapy April - present

I can _ almost_  lift a bow with my left arm currently, still can't draw it.

Dr. said it was either caused by digging 40 post holes w/ an old fashioned post hole digger or a condition he called "Chronic Self Gratification"  
Since it was my _left_ shoulder and _I'm a righty_:zip:, I'm going with the post hole digging theory.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm one of those with shoulder problems. After a couple years of pain I went to the doctor and ended up in physical therapy. Helped some and I was able to keep shooting. Interestingly enough the archery never seemed to bother either shoulder but it hurt doing other things, particularly reaching over head and working on anything requiring strength.

Drawing arm was the worst until last Jan when I fell in the desert and came down on the left (bow arm) elbow, jamming the arm hard into the shoulder. After 4 days I couldn't even lift a bow to shoulder height. Gave it 4 months of injections, rest and very mild exercises but it got no better.

MRI & X-rays say I have severe arthritis in both shoulders and the one I fell on has no cartilage between the bones of the joint. They scheduled me for reconstruction surgery last Wednesday. I was in pre-op talking to the gas passer when the surgeon came in and cancelled. A last minute CT Scan showed I don't have enough bone left in the socket to attached the new plastic socket to. I'm being referred to a specialist who can do bone grafts along with putting in the new plastic and steel parts.

If your shoulders hurt, don't mess around and tough it out. If you do you eventually find out what "tough" really is. If I'm lucky I may shoot another arrow some time in 2010.

Dave


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Dave,

I am SO sorry to here this. I know very few people who love archery as much as you do. This must be killing you.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

sundevilarchery said:


> Dave,
> 
> I am SO sorry to here this. I know very few people who love archery as much as you do. This must be killing you.


Thanks for the kind thoughts Kari. Yea, reading about stuff, particularly field, is driving me nuts. A computer terminal is a poor substitute for a target and your equipment. I fear the boredom during recovery more than the surgery. (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Dave, please don't get discouraged or give up. I know I had a different issue, and I was only out for about 4 months, but there were times when I wanted to throw all my bows in a lake I was so frustrated. I had never in my life gone through a period when I couldn't pick up a bow and shoot it. But eventually, the pain went away and I got well enough to shoot a few arrows a day. Now I'm back to shooting almost as much as I want. 

I'll be praying for your speedy recovery my friend.

God bless.

John.


----------

